# What are we girls driving?



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Just sat here contemplating my naval and wondering just what do we Powder room girls drive?

Mine is sexy 3.2 dsg, Avus Silver, Red Leather kitten on the road [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Mine is.......erm....see below


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm curious as to how you got the link between your naval and what cars we drive? :lol: :lol: :lol:

My babe:
Mauritus Blue, 150 roadster (although ObiWan has accused me of having more horses) complete with HevNav 

Hev x


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Isn't it navel with an 'e'? Unless kiTTcaTT is gazing at sailors? With me it's always been soldiers....hmmm....or rugby players  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mine is to the

<----- left

and the list of mods is too long to even start here: our new AbsoluTTe editor knows them all by now  
[but it used to be an ordinary Setpember 2000 Offroader with a mere 225 bhp]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

NykS5 said:


> Isn't it navel with an 'e'? Unless kiTTcaTT is gazing at *sailors*? With me it's always been *soldiers*....hmmm....or *rugby players * :wink:


Yum !!!!! 

Hev x


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Uniforms...any sort...well, maybe not McDonalds :?

And on the same subject - did anyone watch 'Rome' on TV this week?

Yum yum :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

NykS5 said:


> And on the same subject - did anyone watch 'Rome' on TV this week?
> 
> Yum yum :wink:


Sorry, been away all week, didn't see any tv - tell me, tell me :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

V6 TTR

Now - don't exclude me !! I either am gay - a hairdresser - a girl or just got taste!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> V6 TTR
> 
> Now - don't exclude me !! I either am gay - a hairdresser - a girl or just got taste!!


Excuse you, please:

out of here!!! This is girls territory  8) :roll:


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Centurions!!! 'undreds of 'em!!  :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Mine's a 225 TTR Silver 8) my pride and joy :-*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Mine's a 225 TTR Silver 8) my pride and joy :-*


Used to have one of those but now we share a Raven Black TTC 8)

For everyday use (I drive too many miles) its a Tornado Red Golf GT TDi which is a lot of fun. I'd never had a Golf before but now I understand why they inspire such loyalty. Especially with all the extras :wink: 

Lou


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

We had a silver Golf GT TDi - I loved it


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

What do I drive? If I'm lucky MY Porsche :roll:

If anyone has any tips for preventing hubby's snaffling the keys and parking his rear on the wrong seat I'd be grateful 

Now got a car for each day of the week - whirlwind trip to Nottingham this weekend and picked my winter car up, it's lovely 8)










KiTTcaTT and Obiwan, thanks  Would have been a torturous 24 hours without your help :-*

Jackie x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Cool addition to the family Jackie 8) . Looks like there is plenty of metalwork in your garage to clean to keep Dave out of the drivers seat :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Not quite a TT but I have a nice shiney black beetle.

Alison x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

It's all getting a little silly...all very well buying them, but seem to have an attachment to those that I should be selling 

But must admit that I think the RAV and I will get along fine, it's a cute wee thing 

If anyones interested in offering homes...

MG Midget - one of the best restorations available, Â£1000's spent, show winner 

BMW 7, all the toys, and my current daily driver - 9mpg :x

XR3i cabby, a little different to the Porker for top down fun - Dave's "works van" :roll:

Fiesta RS turbo - little pocket rocket, kids transport. 

Pug 205Gti Mi-16 - scary pocket rocket  

Porker and Rav - staying 

Jackie x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> It's all getting a little silly...all very well buying them, but seem to have an attachment to those that I should be selling
> 
> But must admit that I think the RAV and I will get along fine, it's a cute wee thing
> 
> ...


 i take it these all have good gearboxes in them you havent let dave at them :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

You keeping score Andy? 

Only harmed 1 - so far :roll: It was a Ford, so hardly unexpected :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sim said:


> Not quite a TT but I have a nice shiney black beetle.
> 
> Alison x


Welcome Alison 

Must admit I have a soft spot for Beetles too - and black always looks good 8)...and I love the "twirly" flower :lol:

Jackie x


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> What do I drive? If I'm lucky MY Porsche :roll:
> 
> If anyone has any tips for preventing hubby's snaffling the keys and parking his rear on the wrong seat I'd be grateful
> 
> ...


Wow Jackie, fantastic looking car. Looks like Dave has Swissoled it already. We are so pleased that it was worth the trip. 8) Should be fun getting up the hill, bring on the snow  

We never heard you leave Sunday :wink: . Pleased we could help


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

NykS5 said:


> Isn't it navel with an 'e'? Unless kiTTcaTT is gazing at sailors? With me it's always been soldiers....hmmm....or rugby players  :wink:


Or Fireman [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

kiTTcaTT said:


> NykS5 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it navel with an 'e'? Unless kiTTcaTT is gazing at sailors? With me it's always been soldiers....hmmm....or rugby players  :wink:
> ...


Watch it, I can hear what is going on in here you know :wink:


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> > NykS5 said:
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> > NykS5 said:
> ...


Oi! This is girlie chat 

ANY uniform 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > kiTTcaTT said:
> ...


Ok then, Nurse 

I thought it was about your cars though?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> I thought it was about your cars though?


Ahhh, you know how we girlies hop around topics constantly - it was guaranteed that we wouldn't be able to keep on topic for long :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was about your cars though?
> ...


Unless its about shopping


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Jackie.... I had a RAV for a couple of years.It was pale green with silver bumpers...... I loved it to bits and hated having to sell it (could'nt afford to run it when husband left!!  ) Hope you enjoy yours as much. Gx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I couldn't think of anything worse! It's boring and costs money  
Unless, of course, it's anything to do with TTs    
[note to self: must check the price for yellow Porsche brakes and 18" A8 replicas/tyres. Could be a nice x-mas presie to myself :roll: 8) ]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I think you girls should put in some serious research to find who is driving the pink TT and get her signed up to the TTOC?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite a TT but I have a nice shiney black beetle.
> ...


Thanks Jackie, I have a nice pink flower too 

Alison x


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

I have been informed that my last post (regarding having to sell my RAV) sounded as if I was being pathetic. Would just like to say that getting rid of my husband has been one of my better life decisions and I have never been happier   .......is that better R????


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 6, 2005)

heres my gorgeous girl :wink:


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Back on topic :wink: Mine's a 1.8T Q Sport A4 Cab 8)


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Its getting to the point where we could have a decent cruise of our own


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> Its getting to the point where we could have a decent cruise of our own


You organise :-* I'll be there 

btw, we've done this almost 3 years ago
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... pa&start=0


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Its getting to the point where we could have a decent cruise of our own
> ...


You are best for the organising bit, a nice spar in the pennines sounds good to me, its your playground. We can always throw in JL's and Selfridges on route?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > kiTTcaTT said:
> ...


Now what a brilliant idea! 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Its getting to the point where we could have a decent cruise of our own
> ...


Think it definately better be you Dani that organises it or it will be the slowest and shortest cruise on record, expensive though - credit cards at the ready :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > kiTTcaTT said:
> ...


Cumon, Sue.

You already know that you will love to organise your first TT event :-*

I'll offer you a helping hand but you won't need it. Just start posting an idea and the rest will happen on it's own


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Milk Floats at the ready :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > kiTTcaTT said:
> ...


Just you take care and wait for tonight :twisted: 
Oh, and for the l-o-n-g weekend :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


The milk will have turned to cheese by the time the cruise is over, threats or no threats


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Sue? We are ignoring your hubby, don't we 

I'll make sure he'll work hard over the next two days; lots of tapping :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Come on girls, I would have thought you would have found who owns the Pink TT by now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Come on girls, I would have thought you would have found who owns the Pink TT by now


And I would have thought that we would have a girly cruise going by now :roll:


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Come on girls, I would have thought you would have found who owns the Pink TT by now
> ...


We should try for a date and route after x'mas?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Yeah 8)

So, how about a Spa day @ Total Fitness, Indian meal @ Barinda on a Saturday and a Cruise on the following Sunday?

Oh, and the boys will be invited ----> to have their legs waxed or lasered -----> and pay for the drinks :wink: 

Oh, and perhaps we could include some on-the-way shopping where the boys can pay and carry the bags???


----------

